# got new oscars



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

hi i have a 55 gallon with 2 oscars in it with an undergravel filter with 2 aquaclear 75 power heads 2 fluval 405 canisters and 2 aqua clear 1101

i just wanted to see what people said about my setup

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) You're gonna need another tank or 1 less 'O' real soon. Not sayin it can't be done but optimum setup for 'O's is generally 50/55g per fish. The undergravel filter might become a problem cause these fish often like to dig. The P/H's & '405's are cool but not familiar with A/C 1101 {unless you're refering to the A/C 110 (500)} which is also cool. JMPO, "T"


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

ya i meant 110s and i am going to get a 125 or a 150 soon


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, it's true, undergravel filters become virtually useless when used with cichlids that dig. UGF's use the gravel as the filter and once it's removed they become useless...

I'd work on getting that bigger tank sooner than you think! They'll need it! You can also try using a canister filter, they seem to work best with larger cichlids.

Good luck and congrats on your new wet pets!

Also, you might want to read this (especially the part about multiple oscars)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=120976


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

no i have 2 luval 405 or 404 canister filters i dont know the numbers for the canisters but they are the top canister filter for fluval


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

LG0815 said:


> no i have 2 luval 405 or 404 canister filters i dont know the numbers for the canisters but they are the top canister filter for fluval


 8) Well not exactly. Fluvals top filter right now is the FX5. The 405 is decent but there are better & worse. The '404' is the prior model to the '405'. Production has been discontinued. You can still find them for sale & parts in limited places. "T"


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i got rid of one of my oscars becouse i didnt want a dead oscar

what will oscars live with will large silver dollars work


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i meant they were fighting will 3 2 inch silver dollars live with a 4 inch oscar


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> i meant they were fighting will 3 2 inch silver dollars live with a 4 inch oscar


  Not very long in that 55g. Pretty soon your 'O' is gonna need all that space & water. "T"


----------



## scrivz (Dec 2, 2008)

Tony is giving you great advice, you would be wise to listen to it. With a single O in a 55g you'll be amazed at the required maintenance once it is full grown. It may look like a huge tank now, but once you have a 12+" messy fish in there it gets small in a hurry.

Yes, three two-inch SDs will live with a four inch oscar in a 55g. However, there are a couple more things to think about than how the fish will coexist at their current size. The oscar will grow faster than the SDs and may eat them eventually. All four of these fish will not be properly homed in a 55g when full grown--it will work for a while, but will not long term. Nitrate issues will ensue, and you'll also have a large, hefty cichlid in a tank with some very jumpy neurotic SDs--not an ideal setup for anybody IMO.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

what will work in my 55 gallon maybe a Banded Leporinus i cnat ge a bigger tank mom wont let me

:x :x :x


----------



## scrivz (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you still have the oscar in the 55g? It really needs the whole thing to itself, IMO. A leporinus would be a poor choice in a tank that size as well. They need a tad more swimming room and if you put it in the same 55g as an O then vegas odds say you'll find the lep on the floor one day. They're notorious jumpers and if crammed into a small tank with a large fish it worsens the problem.

If you want more than one fish in your 55g, I'd suggest rehoming the oscar that's in there currently. Otherwise a 55g can be a decent single-oscar tank, but only if it is the only fish in the tank.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i cnat get rid of it though plus my dad is buying 2 silver dollars tommorow


----------



## scrivz (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, myself or anyone else here clearly can't make you take good advice, we can only offer it and hope that you take it for the sake of your fish and for the sake of your own happiness with the tank in the future. If you aren't interested in advice and will just do what you want anyway, then I'm curious why you're asking questions... :?

I would not recommend getting the SDs if you are keeping the oscar.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> :thumb: Well said _*scrivz*_ !!! "T"


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Scrivz, I believe*LG0815* is not entirely in charge of the whole tank situation here. Read his posts again before jumping to conclusions.

LG0815, how old are you?

You obviosly live at home with your parents. Nothing wrong with that at all. Have your Dad sit down with you and read some of these posts. There is solid advice here, we've all kept oscars and have for years, that's why were here.

Mr. LG0815 (LG0815's Dad), We're not all a bunch of kids here on the computer. A lot of us joined this site to help out and give advice to try and get people to not give up on the hobby. Please take this advice seriously as it comes from decades of experience.

Thanks, TFG


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i am 15 srry my dad already put them in and they are doing fine oscar ignores them


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

just pay close attention and keep up on your water changes


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i will once a week


----------

